# Wired internet not working after upgrading kernel to(Solved)

## m_gustafsson

After updating my system (emerge -auvND workd) and upgrading to kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 yesterday my wired network connection stopped working.

The wireless connection works though, and both wired and wireless works if I boot into my old kernel (2.6.26-gentoo-r3).

I am running Networkmanager on this machine. 

Below are some of the logs I have taken:

```
# ifconfig -a

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:04:65:70  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:154 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:154 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:11868 (11.5 KiB)  TX bytes:11868 (11.5 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-04-65-70-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

# cat /etc/resolv.conf 

### BEGIN INFO

#

# Modified_by:  NetworkManager

# Process:      /usr/bin/NetworkManager

# Process_id:   4082

#

### END INFO

nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 195.67.199.27

nameserver 195.67.199.28

# egrep -i 'network' /var/log/syslog

Jan 19 22:13:59 matsx60s NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_device_802_11_wireless_scan(): (eth1): could not trigger wireless scan: Network is down 

Jan 19 22:16:02 matsx60s NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_device_802_11_wireless_scan(): (eth1): could not trigger wireless scan: Network is down 

Jan 19 22:18:06 matsx60s NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_device_802_11_wireless_scan(): (eth1): could not trigger wireless scan: Network is down 

Jan 19 22:20:09 matsx60s NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_device_802_11_wireless_scan(): (eth1): could not trigger wireless scan: Network is down 

# egrep -i 'eth0' /var/log/messages

...

Jan 19 21:52:05 matsx60s kernel: e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

# egrep -i 'Jan 20 08' /var/log/syslog

...

Jan 20 08:02:00 matsx60s NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_device_802_11_wireless_scan(): (eth1): could not trigger wireless scan: Network is down 

Jan 20 08:02:15 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jan 20 08:02:15 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

Jan 20 08:02:15 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

Jan 20 08:02:15 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

Jan 20 08:02:18 matsx60s NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_device_802_11_wireless_scan(): (eth1): could not trigger wireless scan: Network is down 

Jan 20 08:02:33 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jan 20 08:02:33 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

Jan 20 08:02:33 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

Jan 20 08:02:33 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

Jan 20 08:02:36 matsx60s NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_device_802_11_wireless_scan(): (eth1): could not trigger wireless scan: Network is down 

Jan 20 08:02:57 matsx60s NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_signal_handler(): Caught signal 15, shutting down normally. 

Jan 20 08:02:57 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  Caught terminiation signal 

Jan 20 08:02:57 matsx60s NetworkManager: <debug> [1232434977.239245] nm_print_open_socks(): Open Sockets List: 

Jan 20 08:02:57 matsx60s NetworkManager: <debug> [1232434977.239277] nm_print_open_socks(): Open Sockets List Done. 

Jan 20 08:02:57 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth1. 

Jan 20 08:02:59 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  starting... 

Jan 20 08:02:59 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  Found radio killswitch /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ipw_wlan_switch 

Jan 20 08:02:59 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jan 20 08:02:59 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

Jan 20 08:02:59 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

Jan 20 08:02:59 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

Jan 20 08:03:02 matsx60s NetworkManager: <debug> [1232434982.588868] GentooReadConfig(): Enabling DHCP for device eth1. 

Jan 20 08:03:02 matsx60s NetworkManager: <debug> [1232434982.589098] GentooReadConfig(): Found hostname. 

Jan 20 08:03:02 matsx60s NetworkManager: nm_ip4_config_set_hostname: assertion `config != NULL' failed

Jan 20 08:03:02 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  eth1: Device is fully-supported using driver '(null)'. 

Jan 20 08:03:02 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  eth1: driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01). 

Jan 20 08:03:02 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): waiting for device's worker thread to start 

Jan 20 08:03:02 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): device's worker thread started, continuing. 

Jan 20 08:03:02 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  Now managing wireless (802.11) device 'eth1'. 

Jan 20 08:03:02 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth1. 

Jan 20 08:03:03 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jan 20 08:03:03 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

Jan 20 08:03:03 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

Jan 20 08:03:03 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

Jan 20 08:03:04 matsx60s rc-scripts: WARNING:  net.lo has already been started.

Jan 20 08:03:04 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists. 

Jan 20 08:03:04 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.KillSwitch.NotSupported - hal-ipw-killswitch-linux returned 255 

Jan 20 08:03:04 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  Wireless now enabled by radio killswitch 

Jan 20 08:03:06 matsx60s NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_device_802_11_wireless_scan(): (eth1): could not trigger wireless scan: Network is down 

Jan 20 08:03:21 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jan 20 08:03:21 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

Jan 20 08:03:21 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

Jan 20 08:03:21 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

Jan 20 08:03:24 matsx60s NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_device_802_11_wireless_scan(): (eth1): could not trigger wireless scan: Network is down 

# egrep -i 'Jan 20 08' /var/log/messages

Jan 20 08:04:53 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jan 20 08:04:53 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

Jan 20 08:04:53 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

Jan 20 08:05:11 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jan 20 08:05:11 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

Jan 20 08:05:11 matsx60s kernel: iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

$ cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth1="nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"
```

In 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 it looks like this:

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:b4:c0:56  

          inet addr:192.168.0.133  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:52 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:35 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:11658 (11.3 KiB)  TX bytes:2998 (2.9 KiB)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:04:65:70  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:140 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:140 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:10804 (10.5 KiB)  TX bytes:10804 (10.5 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-04-65-70-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

# cat /etc/resolv.conf 

### BEGIN INFO

#

# Modified_by:  NetworkManager

# Process:      /usr/bin/NetworkManager

# Process_id:   4077

#

### END INFO

nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 195.67.199.27

nameserver 195.67.199.28
```

It looks like eth0 is not in place when running on the new kernel?

Could there be any new settings in the kernel that I have missed?

Below are the diff between my old (2.6.26) and my new (2.6.27) .config (- is removed in the new .config, and + is added):

```
$ svn diff -r614:705 svndev/repos2/config/matsx60s/config | egrep '^[-+].+CONFIG'

+# CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK is not set

+# CONFIG_HAVE_CLK is not set

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

+CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

-# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

-# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

-# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

-# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

-# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

-# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

+# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

+# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

+# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

-# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_NONE is not set

-# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_PACKET_ALIGNMENT is not set

-# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

+# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

+# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

+# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

-# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

-# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

-# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_ONLY is not set

-# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

+# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

-# CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE is not set

-# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

+# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

+# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

+# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

+# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

+# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

+# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

+# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

+# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

+# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

+# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

+# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

+# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

-# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

-# CONFIG_E1000E_ENABLED is not set

-# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

+# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

+# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

+# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

-# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

+# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

+# CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

+# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

-# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

-# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

-# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

-# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

-# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

-# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

-# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

-# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

-# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

-# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

+# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

+# CONFIG_AT24 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

+# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

+# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

+# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

+# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

+# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

+# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

-# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME is not set

-# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

+# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI is not set

+# CONFIG_MMC_SDRICOH_CS is not set

+# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

+# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

+# CONFIG_EDAC_I5100 is not set

+# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

-# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

+# CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

+# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

+# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

+# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

+# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

-# CONFIG_NONPROMISC_DEVMEM is not set

+# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

-CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

+# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

+# CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set
```

Many thanks for any hints.

/MatsLast edited by m_gustafsson on Tue Jan 20, 2009 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## m_gustafsson

Maybe this could be of interest as well:

```
$ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program, probably run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x8086:0x109a (e1000)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:16:d3:b4:c0:56", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4227 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:1b:77:04:65:70", ATTR{type}=="1", NAME="eth1"
```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, first of all remove this file :

```

# echo "" > /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

After that, reboot your box and post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig 

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

```

The iwl3945 should be wlan0 and wmaster0, not eth1.

----------

## d2_racing

And you need to change this :

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) 

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis" 

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_wlan0="nontp nonis" 

```

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# rm net.eth1

# ln -snf net.lo net.wlan0

```

And you should be able to run this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## m_gustafsson

Thanks!

Here is the result of what you asked me to do in your first post:

```
# echo "" > /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# reboot

...

# ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:11728 (11.4 KiB)  TX bytes:11728 (11.4 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:04:65:70  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-04-65-70-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26k

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, writing 0x100106)

iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
```

I will now look into you second post. Need to boot into my other kernel again...  :Smile: 

----------

## m_gustafsson

So, here is what I did now:

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth1="nontp nonis"

# rm net.eth1 

# ln -snf net.lo net.wlan0

# reboot

...

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * WARNING:  net.wlan0 has already been started.

# ifconfig -a

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:32 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:32 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2328 (2.2 KiB)  TX bytes:2328 (2.2 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:77:04:65:70  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-04-65-70-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

# wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=SCANNING
```

I then booted into my 2.6.26 kernel which now also has lost the connection:

```
# grep -i wlan0 /var/log/syslog

Jan 20 13:44:02 matsx60s rc-scripts: Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

Jan 20 13:44:02 matsx60s rc-scripts: wireles radio is re-enabled for interface wlan0

Jan 20 13:44:02 matsx60s rc-scripts: WARNING:  net.wlan0 has started but is inactive

Jan 20 13:45:25 matsx60s NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device wlan0. 

Jan 20 13:46:23 matsx60s rc-scripts: WARNING:  dhcdbd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

Jan 20 13:46:23 matsx60s rc-scripts: WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

Jan 20 13:46:24 matsx60s rc-scripts: WARNING:  sshd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

Jan 20 13:46:24 matsx60s rc-scripts: WARNING:  ntpd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

Jan 20 13:48:49 matsx60s rc-scripts: WARNING:  net.wlan0 has already been started.

Jan 20 13:53:50 matsx60s rc-scripts: WARNING:  dhcdbd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

Jan 20 13:53:51 matsx60s rc-scripts: WARNING:  sshd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

Jan 20 13:53:51 matsx60s rc-scripts: WARNING:  ntpd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

Jan 20 13:53:51 matsx60s rc-scripts: WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.
```

Could it be that I somewhere in the settings for networkmanager have mapped all connections to eth0 and eth1 instead of wlan0 etc?

I remember doing something like that, but can't remember where the setting is...

The editing you wanted me to do to /etc/conf.d/net, was it just shifting the lines like above?

----------

## d2_racing

 *m_gustafsson wrote:*   

> The editing you wanted me to do to /etc/conf.d/net, was it just shifting the lines like above?

 

No your /etc/conf.d/net should be like this :

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_wlan0="nontp nonis" 

```

----------

## d2_racing

```
iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch 
```

Are you sure that your wifi switch on your laptop is on ?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this information :

```

# rc-update show

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

```

----------

## m_gustafsson

No, I am sure that it is off   :Smile: 

I don't have any WLAN running in my house at the moment, so that is why I am trying to get the wired connection up and running.

If I turn on my WLAN and switch the kill switch the wireless connection works.

----------

## m_gustafsson

I think that the solution was to enable CONFIG_E1000E as module.

To build it into the kernel made wired connection work, but not wireless.

```
-# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

+CONFIG_E1000E=m
```

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

## m_gustafsson

Thanks for your support d2_racing   :Very Happy: 

----------

## razrburn

changing my network "driver" to a module worked perfectly for me too.  mine was using the forcedeth "driver".  thank you.

----------

